# Come disattivare la doppia spunta blu Whatsapp su iPhone e Android.



## admin (21 Aprile 2015)

Con il nuovo aggiornamento (21 Aprile 2015) per Whatsapp, che ha introdotto anche le chiamate vocali, ora è possibile disattivare anche la tanto odiata doppia spunta blu ovvero la notifica che serve a confermare l'avvenuta lettura di un messaggio inviato.

Come fare, dunque, ad eliminare la doppia spunta blu su Whatsapp per iPhone e Android?

Il procedimento è molto semplice: basta aprire l'applicazione ed andare in impostazioni -) account -) privacy e deselezionare la voce "Conferma di lettura".

Da questo momento in poi, gli utenti a cui inviate un messaggio non sapranno più se lo avete letto. Ma la cosa riguarderà anche voi: disattivando l'opzione non riuscirete più a vedere le doppie spunte blu per i messaggi che inviate ai vostri contatti.


----------

